# CT Diamond. Pimpin' isn't easy...



## Bapao (Jul 17, 2011)

Please fire up this track before proceeding.

Done? Aight...






By b4p4076 at 2011-07-17

Apparently no. 123 of the 3000 made. I bet every card says no. 123...





By b4p4076 at 2011-07-17

You dawgs down with my hires pics?





By b4p4076 at 2011-07-17





By b4p4076 at 2011-07-17

Free pass for *censored*...





By b4p4076 at 2011-07-17

Velvet lining...I aint mad tho...





By b4p4076 at 2011-07-17

The radiance...sob...





By b4p4076 at 2011-07-17

It weighs somewhat short of 400 grams. And it sounds like two knights in armor thumb wrestling. (nah, that wasn't a solve, just me pimpin').


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn I want that!!


----------



## emolover (Jul 17, 2011)

That is really awesome!


----------



## Bapao (Jul 17, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Damn I want that!!


 
You think you can handle it?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 17, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> You think you can handle it?


 
My avatar was my exact reaction to that cube and the price lol.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 17, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> My avatar was my exact reaction to that cube and the price lol.


 
Hahahaha! Nice. Yeah; it's a ton of bucks for a show piece.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 17, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Please fire up this track before proceeding.
> 
> Done?



No.

_"Unfortunately, this UMG-music-content is not available in Germany because GEMA has not granted the respective music publishing rights."_

What do I do now?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> No.
> 
> _"Unfortunately, this UMG-music-content is not available in Germany because GEMA has not granted the respective music publishing rights."_
> 
> *What do I do now?*



Do not proceed wiv reading brah. 
My post aint worth sh*t without the BG track.


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 17, 2011)

Ho-ree fuuuuuuu...

Zinc alloy, huh? so you need a grinder to do the memory mod?

nothing says class like acrylic rhinestones


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 18, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> You think you can handle it?


 
He is definitely not able to handle it.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 18, 2011)

is it metal or plastic?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Pazuzu said:


> Ho-ree fuuuuuuu...
> 
> Zinc alloy, huh? so you need a grinder to do the memory mod?
> 
> *nothing says class like acrylic rhinestones*



Right? Even OAPs were flashing me their bewbs in public transport this morning 



gundamslicer said:


> is it metal or plastic?



The edges and corners are metal. The corners have plastic caps on the inside to seal them though. The centers are plastic and so are the center caps. So most of it is metal. It's far too heavy for any serious cubing though.

I only bought it because I collect 3x3x3s. But this things is fun too


----------



## Godmil (Jul 18, 2011)

That actually looks really cool. So are you thinking of saving up for a Masterpiece Cube?

p.s. loving the idea of having musical backing to forum posts.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Godmil said:


> That actually looks really cool. * So are you thinking of saving up for a Masterpiece Cube?*
> p.s. loving the idea of having musical backing to forum posts.


 
Hahaha! Nice one. No, this will have to suffice


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 18, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> ...I only bought it because I collect 3x3x3s...



of course you would 

Nice track.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> of course you would
> 
> Nice track.


 
Ok, I confess. The cube also goes really well with my Sunday attire...


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 18, 2011)

lmao!


----------



## Bapao (Sep 23, 2011)

Just took if off of its stand without having touched it for 2 months or so. Gems/stickers got melted to the cube stand by the epic power of the sun. Shining through a pretty thick vitrage. Managed to fix it. Note to self; *Must be kept in box and not fed before midnight*...


----------

